# PTO is not angage



## Bondheo (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello, this is the first time I post on this forum. I have a 2015 John Deere 5100E Cap tractor. The PTO is not working couple months ago and JD dealer replaced the pto switch and solenoid. I haven't engaged the pto much after it got fixed. Now when I engage the pto, it's not working at all and the code pop up is 630.14 Any thoughts will be appreciated


----------



## mrfixit77845 (Aug 24, 2020)

i have a 5075 doing the same thing have you fixed yours?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*CCU 000630.14* _Rear PTO System Rear PTO Configuration Invalid._ *Have your John Deere dealer repair as soon as possible (9430T). *
This is out of the code book, I believe. Kind of gives you a place to start looking.


----------

